# Light at the End of the tunnel....



## JennaLynne (Sep 13, 2011)

Well -- I received an email from my H "suppose it wouldn't hurt to see pastor".....once again nothing major stated from him. Greanted he has never been a grand gesture or emotional guy...

However, over the past couple of weeks, I've found myself more at peace. Starting school in January for what I've always wanted my career to be.

Now I'd be lying if I said I'd be good "either way" (meaning good with things ending with my H) --- but I can say that as of lately I will be OK. I am still remaining hopefull, and doing what I can. I believe in marriage, and that marraige is worth fighting for. 

Just wanted to give a very small update, and also to share that I think I've got my footing as far as "I" go  And that feels good


----------

